# Survival tips and gear reviews in Slovak language



## lonewolf64 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hope You will enjoy, I will add more later

Nalgene Bottle Survival kit:





Kizlyar Aggressor and Kizlyar Vendetta: 





Leatherman Charge, Wave, Surge compared by size:





Pohl Force Alpha 2 Survival:





Glock Knife:





Iain Sinclair Cardsharp:





Spyderco Military:





Zero Tolerance 0350:





Cold Steel Mini Pal:





Kershaw Junkyard Dog 2:





Leatherman Charge ALX:





Leatherman Surge Black:





Leatherman Wave Black:





Victorinox knives:


----------



## lonewolf64 (Jan 15, 2013)

Unboxing






Victorinox Handyman





Spyderco Matriarch 2





Opinel No 08





Celox homeostatikum





Celox s vodou


----------



## lonewolf64 (Jan 15, 2013)

Núdzové dávky potravy NRG-5





Leatherman Micra





Xcare KPZ-krabička poslednej záchrany


----------

